# 21085 problems



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys,I got a A/F 21085 it had a pretty rough ride in shipping , broken wire from tender smoke tube broke off,when i put it on track and give it power it just hums and the headlight doesnt light up,I checked the bulb and it works I am in the process of cleaning it up, any suggestions or thoughts on what to check on to get it moving? I resoldered the broken wire and still just a hums


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like it could be in the reverse unit. No head-light could mean there's a broken wire somewhere again. You should get some smoke from the unit as the head-light and smoke unit are wired together. The 5-digit steam engine reverse units can be a little sticky sometimes...I only own 1, and that unit is a little finicky.Pull both shells from the tender and boiler, and give it all a good cleaning, checking the brushes and brush springs.. I would re-face the armature, and do a little service regarding the grease pan, and some oiling...Remember, to start the tear-down of the boiler, you must unscrew the smoke stack tube first. As for the reverse unit, make sure the fingers are in contact with the drum, and the drum is clean and can freely rotate.Use a toothpick to touch the fingers to the drum, or else you'll curl your hair,lol...


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

got some contact cleaner goin right now smoke tube is a goner it was snapped right off


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the red plastic tube in the stack is broken, a prior owner broke it reinstalling it or it was broken during shipment in which case the chassis and shell are not properly attached.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

got the engine runnin 2 wires were broke and yeah it had a pretty rough ride on it's way to me,,,gettin ready to tackle it package mate ,a alco the is doin the hummin thing thanks for the help guys
\


----------

